# Lebensdauer Mehrfachsteckdosen?



## takan (12. Januar 2019)

Nabend,

da ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin, rate ich mal ins blaue hinein.

Wie lange halten Mehrfachsteckdosen?
Habe mir mal Gefühlt vor 10 Jahren diese geholt. revolt 6-fach Profi-Steckdosenleiste mit 2 LAN-Anschluessen und Netzwerkschutz
Da ich folgendes Problem hab, Pc schaltet sich beim Zocken nach beliebiger Zeit aus, mal schneller mal Langsamer.
Prime95+Furmark über eine Stunde und mit +50% Powertarget liefen stabil.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-und-startet-neu-waehrend-diversen-games.html

Kann es sein das solche Leisten nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach einen weg haben?

MfG


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Januar 2019)

Ja, das ist durchaus möglich. Hast du mal eine andere Leiste gestestet oder einfach mal ohne?


----------



## fotoman (13. Januar 2019)

Sein kann (nahezu) alles. Genauso können sie 30 Jahre halten.

Wobei ich das ganze bei Dir nicht so ganz verstehe:
- die Steckerleiste kann man in aller Regel schneller austauschen wie hier die Frage zu stellen. Wenn sie so versteckt ist, dass man sie nicht sieht, wird es höchste Zeit, sie mal zu prüfen.

- genauso kann man dabei das Stromkabel zum Netzteil prüfen (mal ausstecken und wieder ein, auch am NT selber) Falls das noch einen echten Schalter hat, kann man den auch mal (ohne Strom) betätigen.

- Du schreibst, dass Du ein anderes NT rumliegen hast. Warum hast Du das nicht mal eingebaut? Ja, ist lästig, aber bevor ich Tagelang mit Abstürzen rum mache und keinen SW-Fehler finde, teste ich persönlich die HW durch, die hier rumfliegt.

- Ram scheint es wohl nicht zu sein, trotzdem könnte man es mal mit nur einem der beiden Riegel testen (dürfte vermutlich nicht 1*16GB sein)

- Wenn die Spiele reproduzierbar und regelmäßig abstürzen und sie auch irgendwie mit der IGP zu spielen sind (eagl, wie miserabel das aussieht), hätte ich das auch mal getestet. Oder halt die Grafikkarte nochmal einbauen, die vor der Vega64 drin war.

- Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Stromversorgung in der Wohnung/Haus aktuell keine Probleme bereitet? Ich habe hier in den letzten Tagen (seitdem der Winter auch vor der Türe zu sehen ist) mehrmals den Eindruck, dass mal für ein paar ms der Strom weg war. Das Licht schien zu flacker. PC/Monitor/Boxen haben es zwar überlebt, aber wenn sowas am Tag passiert und/oder das Netzteil den Stromausfall nicht abfangen kann, dann ist der PC halt weg.

- hast du während dem Spielen noch irgendwas anderes laufen wie während den Benchmarks? Soundkarte scheinst Du keine zu haben, hattest Du trotzdem während der Benchmarks auch Sound laufen? Netzwerktraffik verursachen Benchmarks in der Rgel auch nicht. Oder nutzt Du sonst irgendein Zubehör beim Spielen, das Mist bauen könnte (Headset, Gaming-Maus, irgendwas am USB-Port, ....)


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. Januar 2019)

Also ich nutze seit Jahren Mehrfachsteckdosen in der Veranstaltungstechnik, idR. kaufe ich hier nur die ganz einfachen von Brennenstuhl, ohne Schalter.
Da gibt's keinerlei Probleme, außer sie werden mal viel zu grob abgefasst oder wer fährt drüber. (Oder eben Gaffa + Cutter+Unachtsamkeit )

Haben die Dinger allerdings irgend einen Schnickschnack, wie z.B. Über- oder Unterspannungsschutz, kann theoretisch wesentlich eher ein Problem auftreten,
dieses sollte sich aber darin zeigen, dass der Saft direkt komplett weg ist.

Was wiederum gefährlich sein kann ist, wenn die Leitung zu lang und zugleich zu dünn ist,
entweder wird's heißt bei zu viel Last, oder haut den Automaten raus (bestcase).

Deswegen mein Tipp:
Nur bekanntes Zeugs kaufen und darauf achten was die Dose kann (steht hinten drauf) und achten was ihr dranklemmt.
Ab 3G1,5 mit den paar cm Leitung dran, sehe ich aber keine Probleme bis 3,7kW.

Achso, was sein kann ist, dass deine Leiste einen Wackler hat.***
Also einfach ne andere Dose der Leiste testen, als auch im Betrieb (mach ne Lampe dran) wackeln, am Boden aufschlagen etc.

***
_Sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass nurnoch ein Fitzelchen dran klemmt und bei einer gewissen Last
sich das Metall erwärmt/ausdehnt und der Kontakt somit nicht mehr besteht._

Was ich mich frage: Wieso testest du das Ganze nicht ohne die Leiste mal, oder nutzt ne andere?


----------

